# mpg files will not play in Movie Maker or Windows Media Player 10



## Plsbcheap (Jan 9, 2008)

Anyone know where to download a codec or something to fix WMP or Movie Maker to play MPG files? I have a Sony camera that stores files as MPG. When you transport to the PC and store the files you have to convert them to play them on a DVD. I was going to use Movie Maker but can't get it to reak MPG files. Ideas (free) ideas, appreciated.
Thanks,


----------



## mike2020learnin (Feb 28, 2007)

hello , 

you can go to ( http://www.majorgeeks.com) 

you will see on the main page to the left a colum of subcatagories /select (multimedia)you will be looking for ( K-Lite Codec pk full) 

when you install you will want to keep everything set for default (do not adjust anything ) as it is finishing it will scan your pc for broken codecs / when it finds them it will ask if you want to remove them (say yes ) then it will replace them with new ones from the pack that comes with it 

then reboot and try veiwing your video/ movie again 

Mike


----------



## Plsbcheap (Jan 9, 2008)

Mike,
Thanks for the help. I did the download install of the codecs. Assuming I did it all correct, it did not change anything. So I went to Microsoft and upgraded the Media Player to 11. It still does the same thing with MPG files. Black screen (no picture) and only hear the audio. Now I check thes files on my Vista machine running WMP 11 and they play fine.

These MPG files are the output of a Sony HDD camera (not the HD version even though I don't think any of that matters) and I want to move them to a PC and make DVD's from them. The reason I want this to work on this PC is so I can edit in Movie Maker and then burn to a DVD to play the movies on regular desktop DVD players. You can burn from the camera directly to a DVD but then you can't edit out all of the bad footage.

Bottom line: I can't use the MPG files in WMP or Movie Maker.
Help appreciated!
Dwight


----------



## mike2020learnin (Feb 28, 2007)

hello again, 

so lets try updating the Direct-x 


http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...38-db71-4c1b-bc6a-9b6652cd92a3&DisplayLang=en

here is the link to do so / the download will be anout 25 to 26 mb but it takes about 15 to 20 min for the compleat install 

let me know how it goes 

Mike


----------



## Plsbcheap (Jan 9, 2008)

Mike, thanks for the additional help. I downloaded the Direct X from the site provided. My blocker stopped the activex at the top from the MS page. Is that okay and how can I ck to ensure the directx is there? It did say complete successful and even though it didn't say to reboot I did.

It still won't play in Movie Maker or WMP 11. I did open it in the "windows player classic 321" player and it plays. I had not tried that before either of the updates. 

The purpose I want this to open in Movie Maker is so I can edit out all the bad tape before burning to DVD. I was thinking it was possible that MM was tied to WMP since they are both MS and that when one worked the other would work.

Any other ideas?
thanks,
Dwight


----------



## sleber (Jan 7, 2008)

When you say "My blocker stopped the activex at the top from the MS page" you did click the top and allow the activex to run didn't you? If not you need to go back and when it is blocked you can click and allow it to run, it will then install the file correctly.


----------



## justpassingby (Mar 11, 2007)

Are you using the same computer you've posted and HJT link about to play these video files ? If so you may want to wait until all malwares are removed before installing new softwares or updates. You'll have to be patient since the security analysts are very busy (might take several days) but they'll get back to you as soon as they'll have reviewed your logs.


If you're trying to read the videos on another computer you may need to install the camera software on it, it's possible that the files require some specific sony codec to play.

The K-lite codec pack includes media player classic. Open your files in that player then go to file => properties => details and tell us about the audio and video codecs detected there.


----------



## Plsbcheap (Jan 9, 2008)

It didn't give me any options when I clicked on that bar. I guess I could go into tools, internet options, security, custom and then ck to allow all activex to run. I thought it still downloaded and installed without doing that. I understood the activex message to just say that all the icons or pictures on MS's page might not display properly and I didnt care. Are you sure that it did not install correctly without opening up this vunerability?


----------



## sleber (Jan 7, 2008)

You might have to right click and select "install activex..." something like that depending, on your settings. I know i had a problem similar a while back and ignored that bar at the top quite a few times until I realized not allowing activex on that particular page was preventing me from actually installing what i was trying to install.


----------



## Plsbcheap (Jan 9, 2008)

sleber said:


> You might have to right click and select "install activex..." something like that depending, on your settings. I know i had a problem similar a while back and ignored that bar at the top quite a few times until I realized not allowing activex on that particular page was preventing me from actually installing what i was trying to install.


I can't get anything when I "right" click. Just sez "information".



justpassingby said:


> Are you using the same computer you've posted and HJT link about to play these video files ? If so you may want to wait until all malwares are removed before installing new softwares or updates. You'll have to be patient since the security analysts are very busy (might take several days) but they'll get back to you as soon as they'll have reviewed your logs.


yes same PC but I just check my buddies XP with WMP and it does the same with black screen. IT'S JUST AN MPG FILE FROM A SONY VIDEO CAMERA!! WMP and MM both say the play MPG files and it works on Vista! It is working on my other PC that is new running Vista and WMP 11. So I ran an upgrade for WMP 10 to 11 and that didn't do anything. I just get and audio signal (shows it as an audio file in Movie Maker) and black screen on the WMP or MM just like playing an MP3 or something (except screen is always black).This is time consuming and CRAZY. Thanks for all the suggestions and tips. Any other ideas please pass it along.
Thanks,



justpassingby said:


> The K-lite codec pack includes media player classic. Open your files in that player then go to file => properties => details and tell us about the audio and video codecs detected there.


Open with "Media Player Classic" and played. Settings are: 
Audio: Dolby AC3 48000Hz 6ch 448Kbps [AC-3]
Video: MPEG2 Video 720x480 (16:9) 29.97fps 9100Kbps [Video]

Open file with the WMP 11 I get:
Media type: Video
Video: InterVideo Video Decoder
Audio: AC3Filter

I can't get Movie Maker to give me the properties but it just appears as a audio file in the filmstrip editing line.


I don't know why / how it got the "InterVideo" decoder since I install the K-Lite Pack unless it chose that.


----------



## sleber (Jan 7, 2008)

I still think that it is possible if you browser is blocking content you may not be getting your download. When download starts to select "Save" or "Run". If you are running the file you might want to attempt to save it and run it once it is downloaded.


----------



## Plsbcheap (Jan 9, 2008)

Plsbcheap said:


> yes same PC but I just check my buddies XP with WMP and it does the same with black screen.


It is the same PC that justpassingby was asking about but incorrect that my buddies does the same thing. 

I just tried it myself. This is a correction to my last post. I can (YES I CAN) play the video on my buddies XP SP2 with WMP 11. So it is just this one with upgraded to WMP 11 that will not work. His Movie Maker doesnt work either with MPG files. It actually freezes and crashes the program almost immediately with both systems so that must be a MM glitch for MPG files. MS site does say that MM plays MPG files. BUT NOT REALLY


----------



## mike2020learnin (Feb 28, 2007)

hello again, 


now that you have figuared out that is just not your pc that you have this issue with 

may i seggust that you follow this link 

(http://www.majorgeeks.com) when you get there on the main page you will notice on the left a colum of subcatagories 

you will be looking for the (multimedia) 

here you will find programs that are free / shareware / full purchase 

now you will find some that will enable you to do what you want / also some that will assist you to converting the file to another formated to enable you do what you want to do 

i just don't think you are going to get (MM) to do what you want for it is limited to it's ability to do certain functions / Microsoft & other companies do this for then you either have to purchase upgrades to be able to certain functions 

i use(Power DVD ) for most of my needs & (MM) 

i hope this helps 


Mike


----------



## n10sity (Jan 10, 2008)

It sounds to me like you need to uninstall some video codecs. You can do that in Device Manager.


----------



## Plsbcheap (Jan 9, 2008)

mike2020learnin said:


> hello again,
> 
> 
> now that you have figuared out that is just not your pc that you have this issue with
> ...



Mike,
I did as you said in this post earlier 1) K Lite codec pack and 2) Directx. Do you agree with *sleber* that my directx didn't take since I have blocking on the activex? Weird that MS's page requires you to acept that activex control and the only way I can see to let it thru is to go to the security tab and open it up until done. There was no right clicking to let it thru once as Ive seen in the past.

I agree with you on MM. I just thought it was possibly tied to WMP (both MS) and that when I got WMP to work that MM would work too. Again, MS says that MM supports MPG files. WMP 11 works on another XP and Vista machine so this is broken somehow. 
I also have PowerDVD and WinDVD so I can play the file if I had too. My goal was to convert the MPG in MM to something that would burn to a DVD and play in a regular DVD player. Now it is just a pursuit to fix the WMP on this PC that is haunting me. I think I will give up on MM as that program is pretty weak and doesnt appear to have much support and patchwork from MS.

n10sity: I don't know what codecs to remove and replace. I assume that the program I got and installed "K-Lite Codec pk full" did that for me.


----------



## mike2020learnin (Feb 28, 2007)

hello again , 

yes i do agree about the (active-x issue) 

also every time a new player is installed it adds it own codecs 

now aftre upgrading to WMP 11 you will need to visit the microsoft update site & do a custom scan ( not express) if you have not done this be for you will see that you are mising a lot of updates maybe even drivers for you software ( microsoft software) 

Mike


----------



## Plsbcheap (Jan 9, 2008)

mike2020learnin said:


> hello again ,
> 
> yes i do agree about the (active-x issue)
> 
> ...


WOW is it common that MS (whom I thought would have a "trusted site "
would have an activex that will not load unless I turn off all security in IE? 
So far I have tried to load it with several settings in security just short of NO SECURITY. Even with "low-medium" the only thing it really stops is "unsigned activex". So I guess I need to stop that too. I am attaching a screen shot but it will be hard to see.

I have loaded the custom MS updates in the past and made sure they were up to date yesterday except for the obscure things I don't use.


----------



## mike2020learnin (Feb 28, 2007)

hello again,


you may have to go into (internet options ) and add Microsoft to your pop up blocker for the active -x comes as a pop up you may have to add it to your 3rd party program also 


now the file you sent me was to see was empty ??

Mike


----------



## Plsbcheap (Jan 9, 2008)

mike2020learnin said:


> hello again,
> 
> 
> you may have to go into (internet options ) and add Microsoft to your pop up blocker for the active -x comes as a pop up you may have to add it to your 3rd party program also
> ...


Hey Mike,
I just cked and that word file is there. It is a picture/screen shot of my internet brower at MS website showing the activex blocked (very small in yellow highlight) and my Internet options/security tab open. That was to show I can't "right click" and allow the file as normal. Can you see it?


----------



## mike2020learnin (Feb 28, 2007)

hello again, 

nope can not see it but let me try another way !!


----------



## Plsbcheap (Jan 9, 2008)

Can you see a word attachment to my post called:
"screen shot of MS download.doc" (227.0 KB, 0 views) 
?


----------



## mike2020learnin (Feb 28, 2007)

hello again, 


well you see i do not have MS Word , so i am having troubles seeing it i still havent installed office .org from sun jave 

i am just recovering from having to reformat my pc from a progressive infection that was killing my file system 

its the only thing that i have to install ??

so i will have to now/ just being lazy :>)

so give me a few min. to get it done 

mike


----------



## Plsbcheap (Jan 9, 2008)

I can probably import it into something else like a jpg, let me try.


----------



## mike2020learnin (Feb 28, 2007)

hello , 

thats okay , already done !!

yes i see what you mean 

well i understand what you are saying and this is stumping me also 

check to see if it has been added to the sites that are not allowed 

i have had that happen befor / caused by maleware ??

Mike


----------



## Plsbcheap (Jan 9, 2008)

Plsbcheap said:


> I can probably import it into something else like a jpg, let me try.


oh well now I can't get that screen back to copy as a jpg. Weird, I did go into the IE popup blocker to add the microsoft.com to the blocker. My popup blocker wasn't turned on so it was grayed out. I turned on the blocker, added the site and then it downloads the content which is just an advertisement to buy/upgrade. I will run the program again since you think it may not have worked in the step before due to the activex not running.

Thanks,
I will let you know if this "magically" fixes my WMP 11 to play MPG files. In the mean time I think I have figured out how to convert the MPGs to a DVD playable file thru roxio Easy Media Creator 7.5 program I own and will install.


----------



## Plsbcheap (Jan 9, 2008)

mike2020learnin said:


> hello ,
> 
> thats okay , already done !!
> 
> ...


cool, maybe when I get this Malware issue fixed by the analyst HJTlog it will all go away together.


----------



## Plsbcheap (Jan 9, 2008)

It's All A "group Policy" Malware Thing


----------



## sleber (Jan 7, 2008)

That message clearly says "Click here for options" you should be able to click it and allow the activex to install.


----------



## Plsbcheap (Jan 9, 2008)

sleber said:


> That message clearly says "Click here for options" you should be able to click it and allow the activex to install.


the only "option" was "information" which did nothing. I do understand and frequent the yellow drop down and allow activex. However in this case on MS's website it did not work. So as suggested I turned on PU blocker adn added microsoft.com to my popup blocker "allowed" sites and it worked. I just don't see how this blocked "ad" would stop this download from correctly working.:sigh:


----------



## mike2020learnin (Feb 28, 2007)

hello , 

the active-x is the path & activator for the installer , must have it to get the correct path & for the installer to know that it has been activated / a trick of microsoft to make sure your software is legit !!!!

a pain but thats microsoft !!! at least that is what i have been lead to beleive 

Mike


----------



## sleber (Jan 7, 2008)

It is not an "ad", many programs require active-x to install. Do you mind telling me what the "information" was, just curious.


----------



## justpassingby (Mar 11, 2007)

Guys, since this is happening on a computer he's having security issues with because of some malware that edited some group policy settings I strongly advise against installing anything new or trying to change the security settings on that computer until we've had a clean report from the Security team.

@ Plsbcheap : If you can hear the sound in windows media player but you get no video (a black screen) and there's no error message then here's an harmless thing to try : in windows media player go to tools => options => performance and set the video acceleration to none. Retry to open your video file and tell us how it goes.

Were you able to play your video with media player classic ?

Are you running the computer with an account that has administrative rights ?


----------



## Plsbcheap (Jan 9, 2008)

justpassingby said:


> @ Plsbcheap : If you can hear the sound in windows media player but you get no video (a black screen) and there's no error message then here's an harmless thing to try : in windows media player go to tools => options => performance and set the video acceleration to none. Retry to open your video file and tell us how it goes.
> 
> Were you able to play your video with media player classic ?
> 
> Are you running the computer with an account that has administrative rights ?


Did as suggested. Still black screen only and audio works fine with full or minimum setting.

Media Player Classic plays the MPG files just fine. Movie Maker crashes but I tried it on another XP machine and it crashes on that Movie Maker too.

Yes I am in my account as the administrator.



sleber said:


> It is not an "ad", many programs require active-x to install. Do you mind telling me what the "information" was, just curious.


 I just tried to recreate it and give you a screen shot with the information clicked on but now that it has installed that activex will not be blocked. I also tried turning off the blocker and removing microsoft from the log but I can't get it to work. Best I rememeber the "information" click on popped up a small window that just said what activex was or needed. What ever it said it was not action oriented or provided any help with the situation. I was surprised it blocked anything there. Sorry.


----------

